# Looking to start my first batch of "experimental" Pee



## g8keeper (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok folks, i am looking to start a batch of pee, but with a twist....i bought 5 lbs. of frozen sliced peaches and about another 5 lbs. of frozen mixed berries. was thinking of placing the fruit in a fruit bag in primary, and fermening the pee with the fruit with it. any suggestions, and whether or not i should use all the fruit at once? let me know what you think...i am open for ideas, after all, isn't this what the forum is all about anyways?...lol..


----------



## Arne (Feb 19, 2012)

The lemon is still going to be the predominant taste I believe. I kinda think if you juice the fruits, either steam juice or simmer them down and add them after you stabilize the S.P. you will probably have more of the fruit flavor. Don't know for sure, just my guess. Arne.


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 19, 2012)

I added frozen 4 mixed berries to my batch. Hind sight tells me next time to save them for an f-pack (simmered down). The reason is so much of the flavor is lost in the fermentation process unless you are going to age it for a few months.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 20, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I added frozen 4 mixed berries to my batch. Hind sight tells me next time to save them for an f-pack (simmered down). The reason is so much of the flavor is lost in the fermentation process unless you are going to age it for a few months.


ok.....thanks sammy....i think i'm gonna probably do the "some now, some later" method then....gonna add 1/2 of both for primary fermentation, and then f-pack with a reduction of the rest later....thanks for the input... 


and yes, i already know, since i am adding fruit to the mix as well now, pectic enzyme is an absolute must to add, well, to my must.....lol....


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 21, 2012)

*simmering or steaming fruit?*



Arne said:


> The lemon is still going to be the predominant taste I believe. I kinda think if you juice the fruits, either steam juice or simmer them down and add them after you stabilize the S.P. you will probably have more of the fruit flavor. Don't know for sure, just my guess. Arne.



I am curious, Arne, whether heating fruit won't make the fruit behave more like a jam because more pectin is released into the must by heating (and subsequent cooling) of the fruit - therefore making the wine more difficult to clear?


----------



## Arne (Feb 22, 2012)

BernardSmith said:


> I am curious, Arne, whether heating fruit won't make the fruit behave more like a jam because more pectin is released into the must by heating (and subsequent cooling) of the fruit - therefore making the wine more difficult to clear?



Maybe, but a shot of pectic enzime should help it clear up. Arne.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 23, 2012)

well, my 1st batch of skeeter pee is officially in the starting stages...sugar inverted, poured into primary, lemon juice and chemistry mixed in, and bag-o-fruit has been added, giving it a nice redish color....mixed it all up about 6 pm last night, so i figured when i get home from work tonight, i'll give her another good stir, and pitch my slurry....


----------



## WinoOutWest (Feb 23, 2012)

I did a "Tropical Pee" version last year. Added some Orange Peach Mango frozen concentrate to the primary and added some more of the concentrate as part of the finishing/backsweetening. It was a big hit and is quite an enjoyable alternative.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 23, 2012)

WinoOutWest said:


> I did a "Tropical Pee" version last year. Added some Orange Peach Mango frozen concentrate to the primary and added some more of the concentrate as part of the finishing/backsweetening. It was a big hit and is quite an enjoyable alternative.


 yeah, i plan on also adding more fruit later on when i back sweeten as well....kick up the fruit flavor even more.....i'm beginning to wonder a lil more that i think about with, with the peaches and berries in it to begin with right now, and the lemon already giving it a citrus kick, would this wind up making a great base for making a nice, fruity sangria punch later on down the line?....i just might have to save a few bottles and pour them into a punch bowl, with some cut fruit and find out.....


----------



## Arne (Feb 23, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> yeah, i plan on also adding more fruit later on when i back sweeten as well....kick up the fruit flavor even more.....i'm beginning to wonder a lil more that i think about with, with the peaches and berries in it to begin with right now, and the lemon already giving it a citrus kick, would this wind up making a great base for making a nice, fruity sangria punch later on down the line?....i just might have to save a few bottles and pour them into a punch bowl, with some cut fruit and find out.....



I wish you all the luck in the world trying to save a few bottles. It doesn't last that long around here. LOL, Arne.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 23, 2012)

Arne said:


> I wish you all the luck in the world trying to save a few bottles. It doesn't last that long around here. LOL, Arne.


 ok then....let me rephrase that then.....maybe i'll "try" to save some....lol...


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 24, 2012)

well, pitched the slurry last night, and lo and behold, 12 hours later, already activity in my airlock....not too bad i must say....seems to be catching pretty fast....only a few hours after pitching, i ahad already begun to see some colonization of yeast cultures....i think this is going to go off without a hitch....when i get home tonight i'll give her another good stir to add a little more oxygen as well as punch the fruit bag down some more....the berries are definitely giving it a nice, deep red color....looking good so far...


----------

